# 6,000 delivered to customers!



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

Audi World site says over 6,000 Q7's have been delivered to customers. Where are you guys? We all want to hear more about what you like and what needs tweaking. Some of you have had them for more than a month, I'll bet some of you have over a 1k miles logged...please speak up! Grab a







and write.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 6,000 delivered to customers! (kirklake13)*

that is 6000 delivered in Europe not the United states.
There may be less than 10 people in the US that have taken delivery, but probably under 5 is more realistic.
We are getting our first batch of 5 of sold ones at the end of this month.


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: 6,000 delivered to customers! (ProjectA3)*

I realize these owners are from Europe, I still want to hear from them and learn about their experience with the Q7 so far.


----------



## Not Steve (Dec 28, 2005)

They don't get to Australia until September


----------



## kirklake13 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (Not Steve)*

At least you folks are getting the TDI.


----------

